# climate control in the back row (not root)



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

driving with a full load last weekend (me, wife, 2 monkey, 1 mother-in-law) and there were comments on the stuffiness and warmth from the back row members of the trip....

I felt around for the vents in the back of the centre console (near the USB ports and where there should be a garbage can) but there is only a trickle coming from them. Climate control said that they were on, but such a small amount...

how much air should be coming out of the centre console rear vents? should it change with the fan speed of the front vents or is it stuck in dribble mode?

Is there a better way to cool off the back row? I remember reading something once aoub t the 3rd row in the S being cooled faster by a non-intuitive method, something like turning off the rear cooling and putting cool air on the windscreen to flow up and over to the 3rd row. But that's an old memory in an older brain.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Sometimes you have to switch the rear vents off and back on again. The "Auto" setting thinks it's smarter than we are, and if it doesn't think anyone is back there, it turns off the rear vents.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> driving with a full load last weekend (me, wife, 2 monkey, 1 mother-in-law) and there were comments on the stuffiness and warmth from the back row members of the trip....
> 
> I felt around for the vents in the back of the centre console (near the USB ports and where there should be a garbage can) but there is only a trickle coming from them. Climate control said that they were on, but such a small amount...
> 
> ...


My backseat riders claim there is too much air


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

What I’ve observed is that the amount of airflow to the backseat vents decreases when you have more vents open in the front. And this is especially true with the foot vents. The foot vents steal way more airflow from the rear vent than either the face or the windshield vents. 

So if the backseat passengers need more air, I’d either turn up the fan speed or turn off the foot vents.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Sometimes you have to switch the rear vents off and back on again. The "Auto" setting thinks it's smarter than we are, and if it doesn't think anyone is back there, it turns off the rear vents.


I've had to turn the rear vent off and back on again. I didn't have climate control set to "auto" - it was set to manual with AC on. And there was an adult sitting in the back, so seat sensors shouldn't have been an issue.


----------

